# Crazy Insect Bite - Not for the feint hearted!



## liberator (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi guys,

I got this insect bite saturday morning, I ended up seeing the doctor at 6pm Sunday because it was weeping yellow clear fluid.. He gave me flucloxicillin 250mg which I have now take for 24 hours but in the last 12 hours it has turned this green/black colour...

NHS Direct and GP over the phone have both told me to give the anti-biotics another 24-48 hours, and was wondering what you guys thought on the matter...

Thanks - gruesome picture follows










if you comment on the wound and say it looks gangrenous, or necrotic can you tell me if its in your opinion has some knowledgeable background, or whether its just an unprofessional opinion... Thanks again.

Jon. :cursing:


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

at least it's not on your penis

what bit/stung you?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Stick some TCP on it cures everthing.

Plus it also makes you smell like a pensioner waiting on there pension at the post office. lol

On a lighter note, OUCH. What the hell bite you?? Bet thats gong to be fun squeezing all the crap out of it.

Geo


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

are you sure its an insect bite??


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

cover it with topical anaesthetic and anti bacterial cream on gauze. change the bandage every day, after working out aswell and wash the bite with warm clean water, no soap etc.

let the anti-biotics do their job. it looks to me as if the skin is dead around the bite or it could just be shallow bleeding. if it gets worse i'd be straight down to A&E.

opinion and what i would do only.


----------



## jjj (Jun 1, 2008)

jesus that looks nasty mate! either you had an allergic reaction or was bitten by somthing fcukin big an ugly!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

Looks like you need it sucked on to get the poison out (looks like a nipple) any volenteers ???????

gangrenous , that takes time not generally days unless bad infection.



> cover it with topical anaesthetic and anti bacterial cream on gauze. change the bandage every day, after working out aswell and wash the bite with warm clean water, no soap etc.
> 
> let the anti-biotics do their job. it looks to me as if the skin is dead around the bite or it could just be shallow bleeding. if it gets worse i'd be straight down to A&E.


sound advice


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

It will be fine, antibiotics will take 3/4 days to start showing a noticable difference to it.

in the mean time just rub tcp into it twice a day

(ooh i feel like doctor hilary)

my gf got a couple like that just before we went away a few years back, anyhow it took a while for them to clear up and they looked a right mess.

I would probably squeeze the hell out of it and keep washing it out with tcp liquid, but that will probably leave you with a scar


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

Looks like a nipple


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

gerg said:


> at least it's not on your penis
> 
> what bit/stung you?


If it was, you could ask your doc to take away the pain but leave the swelling


----------



## liberator (Aug 27, 2008)

xzx said:


> If it was, you could ask your doc to take away the pain but leave the swelling


PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol: - you guys are twisted...... and if it was, I'd have cut the damn thing off by now, lol.......


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

liberator said:


> PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol: - you guys are twisted...... and if it was, I'd have cut the damn thing off by now, lol.......


What bit you


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

Makes me hungry that picture


----------



## Girl4 (May 20, 2008)

Looks kinda nasty....hope you get it sorted


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Looks like a spider to me..............


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Heat a needle and pop the fooker! Get all the crap out then use swabs and then a plaster. If it dont then go see the GP


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Looks like a spider to me..............


I wouldnt be suprised, spiders in the uk seem to be getting bigger and bigger, i seen one the other day and it was huge, biggest one i have ever seen, you could see its fangs even.

O and its spider season in september so youll all be seeing them around your house.


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

lambert said:


> I wouldnt be suprised, spiders in the uk seem to be getting bigger and bigger, i seen one the other day and it was huge, biggest one i have ever seen, you could see its fangs even.
> 
> O and its spider season in september so youll all be seeing them around your house.


Yeah they all crawl in your house to get out of the cold.

my cats LOVE them, they eat anything that moves.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah its mating season aswell though during autumn


----------



## Lift (May 27, 2008)

Certainly wouldn't be an english spider! They maybe poisonous but their fangs are two soft to pierce human skin. If it was a spider it would have been one imported by mistake on the banana boat! but at a guess its most likely an allergic/infected flea bite. you got pets?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

if you pop it can you do a youtube video like this guy/


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

fcukin spiders dont do that 5hit do they?? ive got one out side my bedroom fcukin window sometimes see little ones around the house evry now and again caught a huge one by accident the other day too.. are you sure spiders do that?? gonna have to get a pet lizard or somethin not having that stuff done to me.


----------



## liberator (Aug 27, 2008)

Lift said:


> Certainly wouldn't be an english spider! They maybe poisonous but their fangs are two soft to pierce human skin. If it was a spider it would have been one imported by mistake on the banana boat! but at a guess its most likely an allergic/infected flea bite. you got pets?


Nah, it happened about 100 yards from a lake whilst lying in the grass having a picnic....



Incredible Bulk said:


> if you pop it can you do a youtube video like this guy/


That is so ****in insane........ what the hell, - pukes in bin!! lol


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Lift said:


> Certainly wouldn't be an english spider! They maybe poisonous but their fangs are two soft to pierce human skin. If it was a spider it would have been one imported by mistake on the banana boat! but at a guess its most likely an allergic/infected flea bite. you got pets?


Have a look at http://www.nhm.ac.uk/nature-online/life/insects-spiders/spiderbites/index.html

I never thought uk spiders could bite either


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

That is some spot, i would love to squeeze it


----------



## Lift (May 27, 2008)

liberator said:


> Nah, it happened about 100 yards from a lake whilst lying in the grass having a picnic....


yeah it was most likely something simple like a horse fly or flea and you've reacted badly!




lambert said:


> Have a look at http://www.nhm.ac.uk/nature-online/life/insects-spiders/spiderbites/index.html
> 
> I never thought uk spiders could bite either


You learn something new everyday! 

I was sure they couldn't! Maybe those cases involved very old or young people or people with some sort of weak skin problem? I pick up spiders of all sizes all the time. Move them out the bath or sink for example! Im not one to just kill them....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Man, that youtube gagged me.................


----------



## bkotey (Mar 29, 2007)

it looks like something is in it like larvae? Not helpful i know but it is mingin! I'd have to cut it open with a load of tcp n clean bandages. If it goes tits up then jus head to A&E for a 48hour wait.


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

could be a dragon fly ? sure they have mega bad stings... or possibly a horsefly.

not an expert tho - hope it gets better dude


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I go to the Colorado River often, Dragon Flys are everywhere, they will land on you and they wont bite or sting. I leave them on myself because I like to check them out.

Now, they do have some horse flys that will bite the hell out of you, they even leave blood.

I was carrying my ice chest (full of beer,,lol), and one landed on my shoulder, I was walking with the ice chest and was blowing to try to get him off, that bastard bit me and drew blood, I had to drop the ice chest and flick that little bugger.

They got snakes, scorpians, wild dogs, skunks.

For the most part they wont bother you.


----------

